# 2010 AGA International Aquascaping Contest - Enter Now!



## aga-member (Aug 11, 2010)

With little over a month until the close of the 2010 AGA International Aquascaping Contest, it’s time to get those tanks pruned and ready for pictures. It looks to be another record year for entries and we are all looking forward to presenting the award winning aquascapes at our convention in Ft. Lauderdale this November. The submisssion of entries has already started. There is still time to get those aquascapes in photo ready condition and get your aquascape entered in the original international aquascaping contest. But don't wait too long, the September 25th deadline is fast approaching!


----------



## aga-member (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Aquascapers,

In less than two weeks, the 2010 AGA International Aquascaping Contest will come to a close. The aquascapes have been coming in slowly and steadily, and we hope that as the close date approaches for the contest, we’ll start seeing many more of your planted tanks entered in this year’s contest. Don’t miss out on the opportunity to have some very distinguished judges and all the aquascapers worldwide check out your aquascapes. So, if you haven’t entered that aquascape yet, make sure to do so as soon as possible.

The last day to enter your tank is September 25, 2010, which is rapidly approaching. So, don’t miss the deadline.

For additional details, visit the Aquatic Gardeners Associations website at www.aquatic-gardeners.org to get rules and information for entering the contest.

The judges and I look forward to seeing your aquascapes in this year’s contest.

Kind Regards,
Bailin Shaw
Contest Chair


----------



## aga-member (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Aquascapers,

With the early deadline for registration about a month away, it's time to start making plans for your upcoming trip to Florida by registering early for all the cool activities and the informative talks planned by the AGA for the 2010 Aquatic Gardeners Convention. Don't miss out on your opportunity to see the incredible line-up of speakers we have in store including talks by Claus Christensen, Ghazanfar Ghori, Dr. Mike Kane, Jason Baliban, and the AGA's own Karen Randall. Don't miss out on the tour of the Florida Aquatic Nurseries and the tissue culture workshop lead by Dr. Mike Kane, both of which will take place Friday before the main events begin! And for Friday evening, the Third Iron Aquascaper sponsored by Aquarium Design Group will pit two master aquascapers against each other, an event that everyone is sure to enjoy.

This year's convention will be held between November 11~14 and the deadline for early registration ends on October 15th. Register early and be sure to reserve a spot for both the Florida Aquatic Nurseries tour and the tissue culture workshop. Go to the Aquatic Gardeners Association's website at www.aquatic-gardeners.org to learn more about the convention and to reserve your spot at this year's convention!


----------

